# Eiger tires



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok just got the OK to buys some tires :bigok:

Im looking at the MST and Zillas

I do a lot of off camber hills, steep hill, creek embankments soft mud

zillas 26in (295 shipped)
zillas 27in (333 shipped)
MST 25in (333 ?????) 

I here the Zillas have a soft side wall and I do a lot of rock riding and dont want to bust one.


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone no the real size on a 27in Zilla 26??? I know they run short.
I want aleast 25 maybe a 26in tall tire.


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

If I go with the 27 Zillias how much top end do you lose????
what do the 27 truely measure????


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I would go with the 27" Zillas, they aren't much heavier than stock tires, and perform very well... I don't know the actual measurements on them but I think they run pretty true to size...

I don't think you will lose top end, only way to lose top end is changing gearing/clutching... with a larger diameter tire, you will actually be going faster than your speedometer reads...


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> I would go with the 27" Zillas, they aren't much heavier than stock tires, and perform very well... I don't know the actual measurements on them but I think they run pretty true to size...
> 
> I have read that the 25 and 26 are about and 1in short. If the 27 are true to size that would be cool  I think the eiger can handle that. I HOPE
> 
> ...


Thats what I was thinking just for got which way that went.

I read that some peeps lost top end with bigger tires, maybe a weight problem????

My buddy has a 450 Foreman with 25 Gators, and he gets stuck alot so I want something better


Thanks


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You might need a lift.. Not sure... My buddy had an eiger with 2" lift and 28" mudlites... It did fine...


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

I just sent Martha an emile about a set of 26 or 27 Zillas

and will be calling to order a set 

Just not shur if the 27 will work with ou a lift or clutch work :33:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you do a lot of rock, I would have actually gone with the MST instead, they would probably do better on rock b/c they have a flatter tread profile. Just My $0.02


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

Most of my rock riding is when we go to PA, not a hole lot of rock around here. But I do agree with you if I did a lot of rock here. Plus the extra $90 for the tires and $80 shipping put them out of my price range.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah.. ok well that changes things then, I thought you meant you rode on them all the time.


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

we ride PA 3 to 5 times a yr and it is 75% rock and do about 80 plus miles a day


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah thats seems to be all we have up hear. But i have to agree with polaris about a flatter tread my big horn 2.0 do great with all the rock and i think is has to do with the flat tread on the tire.  I have to be in four wheel to go up some of the steep terrain with my Swamplites or ill start spinning the tires and when that happens you can get yourself in some real trouble if you dont regain traction.

But those prices seem pretty good ithink i paid almost $400 for my big horns and there not nearly as aggressive of a tire.


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

we ride up your way at Shamokin, and your right there is a lot of rock and if you f### up you can get in a lot of trouble as some of the hills are long and steep with some big rocks.


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

just got my tires

now i want to cut my cast off so i can put them on.


----------

